# First Nail Trim



## cammiec (May 16, 2016)

Chippy finished up her molt, so I took her for her first nail trimming this week. She did surprisingly well! Her nails were horribly long, so the quicks were as well.  She has to go back in about 3 months to see if we can get them down to a normal length. She did not hardly make a sound at the vet's office, but as soon as we got in the car she chewed me out! :lol:

We discussed wing trimming, since she is not hand tame at this time. Since she doesn't get stressed out, & seems like she wants to come out & visit, we decided to get them trimmed. We will go next week for that.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad Chippy's vet visit went well! What a brave little girl roud:

For the wing trimming, make sure the vet doesn't cut _all_ the flight feathers--it inhibits their balance and can cause issues. 

I can't wait to hear more about your precious little girl!


----------



## cammiec (May 16, 2016)

Oh absolutely! The vet actually told me the whole process, how he cuts them & why. That's when I decided it would be ok.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's great to hear  It sounds like your avian vet is great! :clap:


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

cammiec said:


> Oh absolutely! The vet actually told me the whole process, how he cuts them & why. That's when I decided it would be ok.


I would be very interested in hearing what he said he is going to do and why. An update afterwards would be great too, about how your budgie reacted and in the results. Plus some before and after pics!

So not asking for much then  :001_rolleyes:
But suspect others would also be keen to know more about this subject too.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Sounds like you have an amazing Budgie friend and a good avian vet too.:green pied::cobalt linnie:


----------

